# Who does there own installs??



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been trying to find certain decoders for my projects and want to install sound in my
Atlas silver series trainmaster that utilizes the Fairbanks morse.

Now on soundtraxx site I'm "supposed" to use part # 827108 which is the purple shrink wrap style..

I searched more and found a proto engine fm Erie built that uses the same engine but the #828047 which is the direct drop in style board

I know the latter board fits perfect and is about 15-20 bucks cheaper in some stores..

I also seen this on proto 2000 gp38's where as the atlas at1000 board will fit just the same but the soundtraxx site wants you to use the tsu 1000 style..

So am I right about this or is there something I'm missing here???


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

No you are right any of them will work


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks and I seen a video of a guy using an athearn at1000 for the dash 8 variants and wondered about this..

Btw have you done this as well??

Because the kato board is $93-95 and the athearn board is 79.00 most of the time..


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Installation is pretty easy.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If size isn't a problem,the AT1000 is a straightforward fit...double face tape or coat of silicone to hold it in place.
Then carefully identify each wire and solder them to the decoder (with resistors).Soldering ports are clearly showed on the instructions that come with the decoder...just work slowly...take your time.Put a drop of solder to the end of the wire first so that it sips instantly to avoid over heating the decoder.

I've fitted two to BLI SD40-2 High Hoods.The only snag was the ditch lights...the SMD board had to be modified for the AT1000.Sean (NIMT) did it for me.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I got all that guys I was just trying to figure out if some were made for specific models the price hike was from being its a kato or some added feature..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I did all my own when I was in a club, then put jumpers in them when I left. The only difficult part I found was isolating some motors on the older models. I was quite pleased with how 30+ year old Rivarossis handled the chips though. Sound wasn't really an option at the time as it wasn't as widely available as now and what I found was too tinny and quite annoying to bother with.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do my own. If space is a problem I just use a z scale decoder.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do my own installs as well.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you follow the decoder selector to a "T" then or do you use common sense???

I just can't see why one would use a tsu decoder for a p2k gp38 at $95-99 when the ATU boards work and fit just the same..and are at $79-85..

I don't know maybe soundtraxx needs some updates?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The AT1000 is a full hardwire install and will fit a few models if space allows (BLI for instance).For example,it WON'T fit a Kato (without modifications) even if space allows.These models use decoders that sit on the motor and feed it through brass tabs that fit in holes in the decoder's body.I don'tknow about other brands.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Almost all your older stuff requires some sort of modification 

The atlas classics rs1 and gp7 I did required for me to cut the light bars to nubs in order to use LEDs and for the board to clear 

The athearn sd40-2 rtr needed sanding inside the shell..

The only difference with kato is they have there own kt1000 board with screw hole mounts

Yes there is some taper to the board but other than that not worth the price hike just because its a "kato"

Look at the esu direct boards and even the titans.... Same boards and fits athearn,kato,atlas,and p2k's.. 

Now the p-42 I'm getting ready to do... I will use kato specific decoder just for the fact of these new motor drives and the involvement to one..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can install any decoder in any engine with enough cutting and modification!
Soundtraxx recommended decoders for engines is only a base line that has been set buy professional installers that know the amount of work involved to do a install with that engine, it's not cast in stone.
As long as the sound set is the same then it's just a matter of room to fit the decoder.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Grabbem88 said:


> Do you follow the decoder selector to a "T" then or do you use common sense???
> 
> I just can't see why one would use a tsu decoder for a p2k gp38 at $95-99 when the ATU boards work and fit just the same..and are at $79-85..
> 
> I don't know maybe soundtraxx needs some updates?


common sense


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok you guys 

I aquired a brand new in package tsu-gn1000 and since this is for 1.5 bulbs

What ways can I install led towers?

Smd's ditch lights??

I see it has a +14 common hole on the board is this my bypass??

And the ditch lights is the 1.5 enough to light them?

Is the f5/f6 1.5 volts as well??


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The "common" port on the decoder is just that,the common supply for all lights and/or accessories.Current is constant.

F5 & F6 aren't positive...they are switched negatives.They supply the negative end to your LED's.

You'll need resistors to drop the current to 1.5 Volts for LED's


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

The gn decoder does not support leds btw

It is only for athearn genesis and there 1.5 bulbs


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep the Soundtraxx GN decoders only work with 1.5 Volt bulbs.
They will not drive a LED which normally needs 3+volts.
No there is no work around to make them work.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

When I bought my first AT board from Soundtraxx, I thought the AT stood for Athearn. Found out it means Atlas. Well it fit in the spot meant for the GN (Genesis) board. Best part, the AT board does support LED's.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

rrgrassi, 
You know I still have a GN decoder here that I traded for an AT decoder from someone...Wonder who :dunno:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.ulrichmodels.com/prostores/Soundtraxx/Soundtraxx_GN_Board.pdf

Did you ever see this??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

While it sounds great... As a Soundtraxx Dealer I'll have to give them a call, I wouldn't want to say yes and void a warranty without their approval. 

I was told years ago that it couldn't be done, but people in a company change and sometimes so do the answers one gets. :sly:

Edit, looking at the notes on this, at Ulrichmodels page it's possible Soundtraxx changed the outputs down the line of production.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not trying to rock the boat but If information was misinformed I want the right info out so people can enjoy there hobby than get frustrated cause they are stuck with dim lit bulbs.

There is a video out there who used a gn1000 in an atlas -8 using leds and I'm going to duplicate it as well....but .... Lol

If I used the +14 with a 680 resistor as my base for all my positive light connections

Would another 680 attached to each ground be over kill??


I think all my leds are the smd variant in my atlas


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I've had a couple of those GN decoders as well, and couldn't get them to work right using LEDs (and resistors) and that +14 volt pad. As a work-around, I attached the common positive to one of the truck leads (half wave power) though a diode to ensure the LED only sees the positive half of the wave. A 680 ohm resistor on one leg of each LED and it worked like a charm.

Mark.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's hole on mine...were there prior batch alterations??


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

And what wouldn't work right?? Exactly?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Some have a hole and earlier versions just had a little tiny pad. 

The problem I had was the LEDs would light, but I couldn't control them .... they just stayed on. (?) This exact topic came up on another forum recently ....

http://atlasrescueforum.proboards.com/thread/2035/tsu-gn1000-issues-leds

Mark.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

That was going to be my next path a lot of mine are wired this way..

Plus I hate putting heat in a area where it could damage something..

I do see a hit and miss with it works on+14 and don't 

Also nobody asked what dcc system each was using.. You never know???


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I took the tsu-gn1000 installed it in my Amtrak 8-32bhw or bw lol 

Anyways I took all the wires and ran them to there new home and tapped in the +14 spot..

And everything lit up with full control

All I got to do is install speaker and program it the way I want it..


The bad??? I popped one led in the nose so I swapped out for a tower and added a 680 just to be safe

So a factory swap out was done in about 3 hrs because I'm slow

Hope this helps for you installers??


----------

